# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Peugeot 207 ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ

## akisssssssss

Καλησπερα στην παρεα.Έχω το peugeot 207 και το προβλημα που αντιμετοπλιζω είναι οτι δεν παίρνει μπροστα.Το αμαξι γενικα απο τον Ιανουάριο και μετα δε το πολυχρησιμοποιούσα .ακριβως ένα μηνα τ είχα αφησει και στην ακινησια γιατι ελειπα.μετα που γυρησα ομως προσπαθουσα οσο μπορουσα να το βαζω μπροστα.Μια μερα που το βαλα ΑΠΛΑ δεν πηρε .τοτε χρησιμοποιησα καλωδια κ 2ο αμαξι για να παρει μπροστα και πηρε.μετα απ αυτο καθε βραδυ σχεδον ανοιγα τη μηχανη κ τ κανα κ καμια βολτα.Μεχρι πριν μια εβδομαδα που παλι δεν επαιρνε.προσπαθησα τπτ .εβαλα και καλωδια τπτ.και το κακο τωρα ειναι πως με τη μιζια που κανω δεν ακουγεται και κανενας θορυβος.(Μετρησα μπαταρια δειχνει 8.4 .τ φως της καμπινας αναβει.τα φωτα φρενου επισης.τ φωτα θεσεως επισης.)

----------


## vasilimertzani

8,4 ειναι χαμηλη ταση στην μπαταρια.θελει αντικατασταση.
στο μελλον αν θα το ξαναφησεις να βαλεις φορτιστη για την μπαταρια.

----------


## akisssssssss

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.και το καταλαβα πως ειναι χαμηλη .απλα ειναι λογικο που οταν γυρναω το κλειδι για να βαλω μπροστα να μην κανει κανενα θορυβο η μιζα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί να μέτρησες 8,5 βολτ , αλλά όταν προσπαθείς με την μίζα να φέρεις περί τα 60 Αμπέρ περίπου που χρειάζεται αυτή , η πτώση τάσης να είναι και -8,5  :Lol: 

Η άποψη μου είναι ότι όποια μπαταρία αφήσεις κάτω από 11,2 V (επίσημα 10,8V) η χωρητικότητα της (ΑΗ ) ποτέ δεν θα την ξαναδείς όπως ήταν . Άσχετα και αν την αγόρασες καινούρια μόλις χθες .
Από το παρακάτω διάβασε την παράγραφο "εσωτερική αντίσταση " 
http://www.sydesys.gr/%CF%83%CF%85%C...84%CE%B5%CF%82
Και θα καταλάβεις σε ποια κατάσταση βρίσκεται η μπαταρία σου τώρα.

----------


## akisssssssss

παιδια σας υπερ-ευχαριστω και τους 2 σας!!Να ειστε καλα.(μαλλον για αλλαγη παμε παλι..το χω απ το 2007 τ αμαξι κανε προβλημα μηχανικο.αλλα ολο θεμα με μπαταρια.)

----------

